# IT'S HERE!!!!



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

I KNEW not going out for coffee this morning would work out for the best!!! I just got my Kindle!!!  I ordered it through eBay and it was sent through snail mail.  The last time I had checked the USPS website it said that it left Jacksonville yesterday (I'm in Orlando and it was coming from Massachusetts)... so I thought for sure it wouldn't be here until next week.  But just to be cautious I didn't go out to get coffee and breakfast at Panera (I like to go with my laptop but now I can go with my Kindle!).  And sure enough it was literally just delivered by USPS.... okay so now I am going to stop typing and go open my box!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations! What a wonderful Saturday morning surprise. Report back in a few hours after you have had a chance to enjoy your new friend.

L


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

didir1010 said:


> I KNEW not going out for coffee this morning would work out for the best!!! I just got my Kindle!!! I ordered it through eBay and it was sent through snail mail. The last time I had checked the USPS website it said that it left Jacksonville yesterday (I'm in Orlando and it was coming from Massachusetts)... so I thought for sure it wouldn't be here until next week. But just to be cautious I didn't go out to get coffee and breakfast at Panera (I like to go with my laptop but now I can go with my Kindle!). And sure enough it was literally just delivered by USPS.... okay so now I am going to stop typing and go open my box!!!!!


Congrats dirdir! I was in your exact shoes 2 days ago, when my eBay'd Kindle arrived (and today, I purchased a 2nd one for Mrs. r0b0d0c, so she'll be going through this in 4-6 days!)

Carefully opening the Kindle box, checking the contents and removing the protective films, plugging the Kindle in, firing it up, connecting via Whispernet for the first time .... AHHHHHH, it brings back memories!

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool!  You're like me, when something makes it to Jacksonville, the next stop is my house.  I live the other direction though, up in GA.

Hope everything is good with it and you have a great weekend with your new best friend.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

didir1010 said:


> I KNEW not going out for coffee this morning would work out for the best!!! I just got my Kindle!!! I ordered it through eBay and it was sent through snail mail. The last time I had checked the USPS website it said that it left Jacksonville yesterday (I'm in Orlando and it was coming from Massachusetts)... so I thought for sure it wouldn't be here until next week. But just to be cautious I didn't go out to get coffee and breakfast at Panera (I like to go with my laptop but now I can go with my Kindle!). And sure enough it was literally just delivered by USPS.... okay so now I am going to stop typing and go open my box!!!!!


My heart actually stopped. I saw the post title and with all the reports of credit card charges and shipping status changes, I thought you were talking about the Kindle 2. Don't scare me like that!

But congratulations!


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats on getting your Kindle this morning.  I'm so happy for you.  Enjoy.....happy reading.  Let us know how you like it.  I'm sure you will.

I can't wait for mine.....4 more days.  YIPPPPEEEE


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Congrats dirdir! I was in your exact shoes 2 days ago, when my eBay'd Kindle arrived (and today, I purchased a 2nd one for Mrs. r0b0d0c, so she'll be going through this in 4-6 days!)
> 
> Carefully opening the Kindle box, checking the contents and removing the protective films, plugging the Kindle in, firing it up, connecting via Whispernet for the first time .... AHHHHHH, it brings back memories!
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!


Congrats to you also......love your avatar.....great show.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome! You are going to love reading on your Kindle. Check in once you have finished your fourth book. We worry.


----------



## caleb64 (Feb 10, 2009)

I also received mine this week from ebay. I had to make a special trip to the post office cause I just missed her. It was worth the extra gas .

I got him all dressed up and new screensavers loaded (plus all the books that I ordered ahead of time). All I need now is a cup of hot chocolate and blanket and you won't see me until Monday morning!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

No, not a blanket! See our thread about the Amazing Snuggie!
(The oversized bath robe you wear backerds)


----------



## caleb64 (Feb 10, 2009)

I will have to check it out. I need to give my credit card a break  I am terrified to see the bill


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> No, not a blanket! See our thread about the Amazing Snuggie!
> (The oversized bath robe you wear backerds)


Didn't someone say that they were made from cats?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

as a joke.  I think it was in a discussion with Gruntman and BJ.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> My heart actually stopped. I saw the post title and with all the reports of credit card charges and shipping status changes, I thought you were talking about the Kindle 2. Don't scare me like that!
> 
> But congratulations!


Hehehe, same here!! I thought Amazon might have sent them out early 

Anyways, congrats!


----------



## georges (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats! It's so hard waiting for things to come in the mail. Well, you'll never have to wait for books again now that you have a Kindle!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> as a joke. I think it was in a discussion with Gruntman and BJ.


aww they were joking? I was hoping I could order by type of cat. (sigh)


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't make me sic PETA on you! I'll do it! Cats are wonderful, beautiful creatures! I also like dogs and most other animals.



Spoiler



I also think PETA is like this post, a big joke.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats on the new Kindle!  You're going to absolutely love it.

And how did I miss the thread on the Snuggie!  Now I have to go searching.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, you are new and that was mostlly last month but it was a fun thread.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm new to posting here, but I was lurking for months before that.    

I think I was trying to stay out of the Accessories threads!  Of course, I failed miserably and am now waiting on an Oberon cover and 2 new skins.   

I searched and can't find it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Here you go

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2786.0.html


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> No, not a blanket! See our thread about the Amazing Snuggie!
> (The oversized bath robe you wear backerds)


My sister just wears her bathrobe backwards and gets the same effect. 

As for the Kindle arriving, *SIGH* I'm so jealous. I wish mine was here already. I don't think I can hold out four more days!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

It will be ok   time will be fast, just stay on the KBs and you will be fine


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2786.0.html


Thanks! That was a great thread.....and your observations were hilarious!

I have to admit that at first I thought the Snuggie was a great idea (I'm always freezing). But now? Not so much.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Some Kindleboards members, having a snuggies party. I'll let you guess which one is Vampryre, BJ....or me....LOL


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Is that the party during the Oscars Live Chat??


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> aww they were joking? I was hoping I could order by type of cat. (sigh)


I'll take two in calico please.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

To all of you just getting your Kindle, some free advice ...

After you upload your hundreds of books, leave the charger plugged in overnight to give the Kindle a chance to index everything. Leaving it plugged in means you won't be wondering why the screen is blank even though it's turned on and you charged it yesterday for 3 hours. 

(Don't ask how I know this is a good thing to do ...   )

If you do wake up and find that your Kindle screen is blank, even though you charged it for 3 hours yesterday, charge it again before you call Amazon and ask them to send you a new battery to replace the one that obviously is defective because everyone on Kindleboards says theirs stay charge for a week.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

FearNot said:


> If you do wake up and find that your Kindle screen is blank, even though you charged it for 3 hours yesterday, charge it again before you call Amazon and ask them to send you a new battery to replace the one that obviously is defective because everyone on Kindleboards says theirs stay charge for a week.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

FearNot said:


> To all of you just getting your Kindle, some free advice ...
> 
> If you do wake up and find that your Kindle screen is blank, even though you charged it for 3 hours yesterday, charge it again before you call Amazon and ask them to send you a new battery to replace the one that obviously is defective because everyone on Kindleboards says theirs stay charge for a week.


Non replaceable battery.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Non replaceable battery.


No one has one of those yet. We get those complaints starting next week.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> No one has one of those yet. We get those complaints starting next week.


Hopefully not from me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Hopefully not from me.


I suspect you might be hung over from the crown royal that you are drinking to make a protective case for your Kindle to complain about anything for a while.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I suspect you might be hung over from the crown royal that you are drinking to make a protective case for your Kindle to complain about anything for a while.


That is a distinct possibility. If my batt malfunctions I may have to move to something stronger though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> That is a distinct possibility. If my batt malfunctions I may have to move to something stronger though.


Whole pies?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Whole pies?


well I never tried a moonshine pie, but I'd be willing to give it a go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

FearNot said:


> To all of you just getting your Kindle, some free advice ...
> 
> After you upload your hundreds of books, leave the charger plugged in overnight to give the Kindle a chance to index everything. Leaving it plugged in means you won't be wondering why the screen is blank even though it's turned on and you charged it yesterday for 3 hours.
> 
> ...


That happened to me this morning. After a hard reboot, everything was fine. I still showed a half charge so I recharged for about 30 min and everything was fine. The 30 min didn't get me a full charge but it was good enough to get me through work.



Leslie said:


> Some Kindleboards members, having a snuggies party. I'll let you guess which one is Vampryre, BJ....or me....LOL


I think thats EV in th cowboy hat..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

CLICK HERE


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Woo hoo I am on the Kindle party couch! I can live a happy Vampy.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Woo hoo I am on the Kindle party couch! I can live a happy Vampy.


And you got that hair you wanted.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Woo hoo I am on the Kindle party couch! I can live a happy Vampy.


Me too!

Well not the vampy part


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> That is a distinct possibility. If my batt malfunctions I may have to move to something stronger though.


Stronger than Crown Royal? Tell me that aint so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

You guys like?


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You guys like?


Yeppers
*hugs Jim* I don't care if I get BJ cooties either!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Even though I am a blonde, I never thought of "Lester" as my alter ego.  Ennis, Hugh...maybe?

But man oh man, I just love me certain songs from the 80s and Jim picked one of them.

Good job, BJ! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You guys like?


Looks like I found my Christmas card. I like how that royal blue brings out my eyes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Looks like I found my Christmas card. I like how that royal blue brings out my eyes.


'Cept you are supposed to have an arm around *me* and somehow, dumbass that I am, I got stuck on the floor...with a bad hairdo, to boot!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> 'Cept you are supposed to have an arm around *me* and somehow, dumbass that I am, I got stuck on the floor...with a bad hairdo, to boot!


Yeah, but we got them other pictures--you know, the ones we'd be arrested for putting on a card?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yeah, but we got them other pictures--you know, the ones we'd be arrested for putting on a card?


Oh those sekrit ones we look at in private? Yeah, got those.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Leslie:  I know you can't read the whole pic title in "Properties," But it's "TheKindleClub."

What else could be the theme song?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Leslie: I know you can't read the whole pic title in "Properties," But it's "TheKindleClub."
> 
> What else could be the theme song?


What else? It's perfect. Thanks, BJ.  

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Fabulous!  I love green!  I am so honored that I get to be on the party couch!  I'll bring chips and salsa!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Fabulous! I love green! I am so honored that I get to be on the party couch! I'll bring chips and salsa!


She actually looks a lot like you. LR and I looked at the original and both immediately said, "THAT'S Robin!"


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

lol. y'all caught me.  I'm a snuggie model in my offtime.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

During these hard economic times we wont hold that against you.  A person has to do what they can to get by.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrads on the kinda-new K1!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I suddenly have this overwhelming urge to go rewatch The Breakfast Club. And guess what I found in my photobucket:










as if anyone doubts my depth 

(Man, Judd Nelson was a hunk then...sigh...)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

You know....I have never finished The Breakfast Club...usually just catch the ending


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> You know....I have never finished The Breakfast Club...usually just catch the ending


You are probably too young...and I don't mean that in an insulting way. Sort of a generational thing.

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I suddenly have this overwhelming urge to go rewatch The Breakfast Club. And guess what I found in my photobucket:


Me too! I loved that movie. I confess to being Judd-like in high school..


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, I LOVED Judd Nelson in that movie!  The bad boy with the soft heart......sigh.!

Whatever happened to him??

Leslie, I'm thinking we must be close to the same age.....or at least have the same tastes.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm forever Ally Sheedy before the makeover, but everybody knows that's the better Sheedy.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> CLICK HERE


WOO HOO! I am in the KindleKlub!! 

...and I am wearing my second favorite color... Aggie maroon! Whoop!

Love the song, too, BJ!! 
Still one of my all time fav movies!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I suddenly have this overwhelming urge to go rewatch The Breakfast Club.


I can't imagine what inspired that.


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the congratulations on receiving my new Kindle.  Sorry, Jesslyn I so didn't mean to freak you out like that, I was just a bit excited!!

I played with it so much yesterday that I ended up not going to bed until 2:30!  The only times I put it down was to load things onto it through the USB.  I bought Leslie's FAQ book (it is FABULOUS!), I downloaded Mobipocket, created a PDF of my professor's online textbook (one chapter only though... it was over 5,000 locations long!), I am in free trial for the Orlando Sentinel, Newsweek and Reader's Digest, I have 3 new screen savers (thanks to these boards), AND I just this morning (yes about 5 seconds after waking up) bought the My Heart skin from DecalGirl.  

I ALMOST was tempted to buy an Oberon cover, but realized that the $75 could be put to better use right now like groceries and books!!  I did go to Barnes and Nobles last night.  One because I hadn't left the house all day and two because I thought it would be nice to go to the Cafe and read my new toy in public!  I saw that they had the mighty bright light for about ten bucks, so when I checked out the guy tried to sell me on their frequent shopper book club thingy and I told him no thanks, I have a Kindle now.  He freaked and wanted to see it so I ended up talking to him for like 15 minutes!  Very funny!

I hope everyone has a great rest of their weekend... (oh and I do also LOVE the Breakfast Club!)  

Off to do all the housework AND HOMEWORK that I didn't get done yesterday!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great first day with your Kindle.  It only gets better as you learn more of it's secrets.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Oh, I LOVED Judd Nelson in that movie! The bad boy with the soft heart......sigh.!
> 
> Whatever happened to him??
> 
> Leslie, I'm thinking we must be close to the same age.....or at least have the same tastes.


He's still around...doing some TV and stage shows.

He was born here in Portland, Maine. His mom was on the City Council for a long time. I've met her a few times in "official" roles. I wouldn't say we're "chummy." LOL

L


----------



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

Woot! good for you...I ordered a Nike set to go with my Ipod touch yesterday, got on my gmail,and it said my Amazon order was sent.I had an urge of excitement, as I glanced at the book Angles and Demons on the kitchen table,and I clicked on the email, hoping it'd be the kindle...it was the Nike set. But, my Amazon shipping status has changed, and that is a good thing. 

--Rhonda


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol. y'all caught me. I'm a snuggie model in my offtime.


Do they pay you in Amazon GCs?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> He's still around...doing some TV and stage shows.
> 
> He was born here in Portland, Maine. His mom was on the City Council for a long time. I've met her a few times in "official" roles. I wouldn't say we're "chummy." LOL
> 
> L


Hey, that's pretty cool. Maybe you need to GET chummy, so you can meet him. You know.....just to say you did, lol.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's not a bathrobe, it's a blanket, as you can see in the enlightening article:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/01/fashion/01snuggie.html

The slide show is definitely worth clicking through.

A sample:










and










L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> It's not a bathrobe, it's a blanket, as you can see in the enlightening article:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/01/fashion/01snuggie.html
> 
> ...


The new Summer Snuggies--


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That picture makes me think of that Jack Nicholson movie...the name of which is escaping me right now...

(with Diane Keaton and Keanu Reeves....)


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Something's Gotta Give...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank God for people with better memories than me....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Thank God for people with better memories than me....


Yeah, memory slips as you get a little older. I play poker with some 40+ y/o guys and we were talking about it the other night. I said, "Ya know, I found myself halfway to the barn yesterday, stopped, and for the life a me, couldn't remember what I was goin' there for". Friend #1 said, "Know what ya mean, I went upstairs for something today and couldn't remember what for". Friend #2, whose house we were at, said proudly, "Not me, by God, knock on wood", rapped loudly on the table, looked immediately confused and shouted, "Come in!".


----------

